# Vet survival



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, we went for our appointment concerning acupunture referral yesterday & it was not pretty. As I am sure you guys know, in the doggy world you generally don't pick the nearest vet. You go to the ones that you hear their names over & over. Well, normally we go to the one vet but he was out so they gave us to the new vet practicing with him.

Well, she wanted to take x-rays which basically showed us what we already knew. Every GSD I have had in the past developed the spinal issues later in life. But the x-rays were not all that bad although practically unreadable as Sammy was wide awake when we did them. I didn't want anything else at her age of 13.

One good thing the vet did give us a new drug called Tramadol & Sammy is getting 75 mg twice a day along one the one dosage of Metacam. I did see a big improvement today after giving the Tramadol. But we still don't have a referral for acunpuncture to anyone I would trust. The two places she suggested I would be afraid of. One I just would not trust and the other place tends to go to the other extreme of running every test possible.

But on the plus side, Sammy is feeling much better tonight.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Call in to the vet you like. Talk to him over the phone. He may give you a referal. Then I don't think you need a referal to accupuncture - find out who does it that you trust and call them.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

I am glad to hear that Sammy is feeling better. Here there is a dog based community resource site that has a directory of services available for dogs, maybe there is a similar site in your area that does the same.

Good idea to also check with your regular vet as well. I hope you find some who can do the acupuncture.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I see you're in Tampa. If you're unable to find a qualified acpuncturist, would you like me to ask Ringer's therapist? She's a vet who also is an acpuncture instructor at the Chi Institute in Reddick and she may know of someone in your area.
http://www.tcvm.com/calendar_byclass.htm


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I figured Gayle would show up with some ideas. She's like that. Local, helpful and knows things....


----------



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Gayle,

I would certainly appreciate it if you could check. There is one about an hour's drive from Tampa but with gas prices as high as they are, I would like to find the closest qualified vet around.

We have the emergency clinic in Tampa and they do also have specialists. I know they do acpunture but they are the ones that require the referral.

Thanks!

Pat


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Can you wait until Wednesday or should I call her tomorrow or Monday?


----------



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

We can definitely wait until Wednesday. No problem & again thanks!

Pat


----------

